# ISFJ or INFJ? Help appreciated? :)



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

_*

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
*_At first, when I tested myself, I got INFJ. But as I started to read through the description .. they were just a lot of things I felt like I didn't really connect to. I mean, the small details and little tangents are precise in describing me (such as my reservedness, preference to structure, etc.) but the big things - such as how INFJ's can become all mystical and have these "aha!" moments, and how they have a diverse range of layers to their character -- I felt like I didn't completely relate to these depictions._*

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

*_Well, it's hard to explain. For me, I don't really desire for material things/ tangible results; but what I strive for is this feeling. The feeling of true freedom, bliss, and contentedness - free from what other people think of me, free to do whatever I want, the realization/knowledge of the beauty of life, and the absence of feeling like everything in the world is out to get me. So yeah, I don't really wish for "achievements", like becoming a doctor, buying a huge mansion, but all I want is this feeling as I've described above. ^ _*



3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.


*_The time when I was at my finest - hmm. I'd say it's whenever I go out to socialize with a small group of friends (1 - 2) after recharging myself (being alone for at least like 2 weeks) then sharing my ideas, saying what I think, being creative and spontaneous and just enjoy spending time with them, feeling like I belong with humanity and feel my character/presence being appreciated by others.

Or, sometimes, I like to walk to a secluded park on a sunny day, find a huge hill/ huge patch of fresh, cool green grass, lie down, stare at the bright blue, and expansive sky, breathe in the fresh cool wind, think about nothing and everything as I stare at the sky and clouds above me, and just sighh at the peace and tranquility. This may be kind of hard to grasp, but I feel *SO GOOD* when doing this, like I can't even emphasize how much I love just lying down and staring into space - makes me feel infinite. But everything's gotta be dead silent except the chirping of birds, wind, and the trees rustling. People have to be at least 500 metres away from me, and the sky has to be bright and blue. 

Yeah, I'm weird like that ... 
(sorry my responses are getting kinda long ... I'll try to shrink it down. :blushed 
_*

4) What makes you feel inferior?
*_
To me, my personality makes me feel inferior. I'm constantly around people who are witty, expressive, funny, outgoing .. and then there's me - boring, dull, can't express ideas/feelings well, not spontaneous ... I may be exaggerating a bit, but all my friends, they make being funny/outgoing seem so effortless! When they laugh, they're truly laughing with no restrictions or limitations. When I laugh, I laugh because it's expected of me - because society wants me to. 


_*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*_

Mostly, I think about how it'll affect me - yes, I'm selfish like that. (x
First, I mentally lay out pros and cons, then I check if my conscience approves of it (will it affect other people in a negative way?), then I execute it. 
Oh, and I also check how it'll affect me in the long run. 

_*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*_

My emphasis is trying my hardest, and being authentic (true to myself) usually. I don't really care about the outcome, as long as I've got these two in check. 
_*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *_

The time I had fun ... well, it's usually with my friends. Just being relaxed (I'm always anxious), recharged, energized, and truly connecting to them. I usually look back at this memory in a really hazy, bright, and blissful way. Yeah. 


_*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*_

First, I like to understand WHY I have to learn this new skill, and the purpose it serves. Then, I try to understand the basic fundamentals/concept on it. And lastly, I learn the formula/instruction then carry it out. 

_*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*_

I really like to be organized ... although, most people would disagree with me considering the state of my house, locker, desk, etc. I usually organize my drawers and such by vaguely, like by category, but I don't focus on the details, for example, I don't like to have a certain arrangement when shoving stuff in my drawers. But I really find myself more comfortable and happier when things are organized. 

_*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*_

I try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense mostly. Then, I try to look for information that support this new idea. 

_*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*_

Both. :frustrating:

_*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*_

Mostly think before speaking. Some exceptions though. And I prefer group discussions (a small group), because in one-on-on I feel a lot more exposed/vulnerable while in a group discussion, I have the luxury of knowing that I don't *have* to participate if I don't want to. 

_*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
*_
Usually know where I'm jumping before leaping, but sometimes, when I'm really lazy to research and search for info I just jump in.  Words speak more than actions to me. 

_*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*_

Say no.  

_*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*_

I tend to get really glum and quiet, moody, lash out at random people, have random angry outbursts, and tend to procrastinate a lot. 

_*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*_

Arrogance. Narrow-mindedness. 


_*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*_

Most of the time, I like to analyze people ... and talk about a lot of random things, usually philosophy or psychology. Or, once in a while I like to just be a girl, and talk about dresses, boys, etc. (x

_*18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life*_

My work.  


_*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*_

It varies .... a LOT.
Some people think of me as a very fun, sociable, people-person, person. 
While another group of people think I'm quiet, reserved, boring, simple, and a person of few words.

Some people think I'm intelligent and sensible,
while some people think I have my head in the clouds, and that I'm dumb/gullible.

But it's pretty universal between all my friends that I'm a really weird, independent, and nice person. 


*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Searching really random things on Google, reading, watching TV, going for a solitary walk, etc. 

I don't have a very rich social life as you can see. (x


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

ixfp

i can relate to all the "weird" things you do btw ;P

more likely an infp with organisational skills lul


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

really? but I'm honestly not spontaneous at all ... like I'd feel like an ENXP would compliment me more than an ENXJ in a romantic relationship since they're way better at coming up with new ideas and being spontaneous. 
+ I have a LOT of Fe + Ti
Plus, years before, I was honestly a really "J" person, like never late for anything, NEVER procastinating ...
but then this traumatic experience just like hit me, and changed me as a person so, idk.
Your MBTI type never changes apparently, so maybe I'm just acting like a P because of that traumatic experience? 

Just my thought, but wow, that's interesting .. me an IXFP? never thought of that before. (x


----------



## voronoi goggles (May 11, 2012)

i think you might have a slight preference for sensing.


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

voronoi goggles said:


> i think you might have a slight preference for sensing.


cool. Do you think I'm a judging type for sure though? :O


----------



## Feelings (Dec 4, 2011)

A lot of those questions don't lend itself to differentiation between INFJ and ISFJ. But, I had way more hits on my INFJ meter than on the ISFJ meter. The only points that lend itself to ISFJ would be:



> Mostly, I think about how it'll affect me - yes, I'm selfish like that. (x





> The time I had fun ... well, it's usually with my friends. Just being relaxed (I'm always anxious), recharged, energized, and truly connecting to them. I usually look back at this memory in a really hazy, bright, and blissful way. Yeah.





> And I prefer group discussions (a small group), because in one-on-on I feel a lot more exposed/vulnerable while in a group discussion, I have the luxury of knowing that I don't *have* to participate if I don't want to.


There are so many things you wrote that scream INFJ, including the way that you write. Sorry I didn't spend 40 minutes on a really articulate and comprehensive response  Just saying, I picked up on a lot of things reading through.


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

Feelings said:


> A lot of those questions don't lend itself to differentiation between INFJ and ISFJ. But, I had way more hits on my INFJ meter than on the ISFJ meter. The only points that lend itself to ISFJ would be:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks for clearing that up! And no worries about not spending like an hour formulating an answer, I'm just glad that someone responded to be honest.


----------



## Feelings (Dec 4, 2011)

heythereilikeyourhair said:


> Haha, thanks for clearing that up! And no worries about not spending like an hour formulating an answer, I'm just glad that someone responded to be honest.


Well aren't you sweet.


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

No, but your response was really helpful, I swear. :blushed: 
Aha, I'm honestly really thankful to all of you, who actually took the time to write me a response, so props to all of you guys <3


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
*At first, when I tested myself, I got INFJ. But as I started to read through the description .. they were just a lot of things I felt like I didn't really connect to. I mean, the small details and little tangents are precise in describing me (such as my reservedness, preference to structure, etc.) but the big things - such as how INFJ's can become all mystical and have these "aha!" moments, and how they have a diverse range of layers to their character -- I felt like I didn't completely relate to these depictions._*

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

*_Well, it's hard to explain. For me, I don't really desire for material things/ tangible results; but what I strive for is this feeling. The feeling of true freedom, bliss, and contentedness - free from what other people think of me, free to do whatever I want, the realization/knowledge of the beauty of life, and the absence of feeling like everything in the world is out to get me. So yeah, I don't really wish for "achievements", like becoming a doctor, buying a huge mansion, but all I want is this feeling as I've described above. ^ _*
 Fi or Se maybe
 

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.


*_The time when I was at my finest - hmm. I'd say it's whenever I go out to socialize with a small group of friends (1 - 2) after recharging myself (being alone for at least like 2 weeks) then sharing my ideas, saying what I think, being creative and spontaneous and just enjoy spending time with them, feeling like I belong with humanity and feel my character/presence being appreciated by others.

Or, sometimes, I like to walk to a secluded park on a sunny day, find a huge hill/ huge patch of fresh, cool green grass, lie down, stare at the bright blue, and expansive sky, breathe in the fresh cool wind, think about nothing and everything as I stare at the sky and clouds above me, and just sighh at the peace and tranquility. This may be kind of hard to grasp, but I feel *SO GOOD* when doing this, like I can't even emphasize how much I love just lying down and staring into space - makes me feel infinite. But everything's gotta be dead silent except the chirping of birds, wind, and the trees rustling. People have to be at least 500 metres away from me, and the sky has to be bright and blue. 

Yeah, I'm weird like that ... 
(sorry my responses are getting kinda long ... I'll try to shrink it down.








) 
*I like this.  I do the same thing. And gosh, it's the most amazing feeling in the world. Hmmm I'm not sure if that's really linked to a function. Ne/Si probably

So far I'm thinking your line up looks like this...
Fi -> Ne -> Si
*_*But I haven't finished reading yet so...
 
4) What makes you feel inferior?
*_
To me, my personality makes me feel inferior. I'm constantly around people who are witty, expressive, funny, outgoing .. and then there's me - boring, dull, can't express ideas/feelings well, not spontaneous ... I may be exaggerating a bit, but all my friends, they make being funny/outgoing seem so effortless! When they laugh, they're truly laughing with no restrictions or limitations. When I laugh, I laugh because it's expected of me - because society wants me to. 
*Hmm I might have been off about you being a big feeler. Perhaps you're actually a stronger thinker. We'll see.*
 
_*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*_

Mostly, I think about how it'll affect me - yes, I'm selfish like that. (x
First, I mentally lay out pros and cons, then I check if my conscience approves of it (will it affect other people in a negative way?), then I execute it. 
Oh, and I also check how it'll affect me in the long run. 
*Maybe Ni or Ti*

_*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*_

My emphasis is trying my hardest, and being authentic (true to myself) usually. I don't really care about the outcome, as long as I've got these two in check. 
*Fi
*
_*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *_

The time I had fun ... well, it's usually with my friends. Just being relaxed (I'm always anxious), recharged, energized, and truly connecting to them. I usually look back at this memory in a really hazy, bright, and blissful way. Yeah. 
*Si + Fe
*
_*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*_

First, I like to understand WHY I have to learn this new skill, and the purpose it serves. Then, I try to understand the basic fundamentals/concept on it. And lastly, I learn the formula/instruction then carry it out. 
*Dito. I believe that's iNtuition and probably Ti*
 
_*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*_

I really like to be organized ... although, most people would disagree with me considering the state of my house, locker, desk, etc. I usually organize my drawers and such by vaguely, like by category, but I don't focus on the details, for example, I don't like to have a certain arrangement when shoving stuff in my drawers. But I really find myself more comfortable and happier when things are organized. 

_*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*_

I try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense mostly. Then, I try to look for information that support this new idea. 
*Ti
*
_*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*_

Both.









*Fe probably
* 
_*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*_

Mostly think before speaking. Some exceptions though. And I prefer group discussions (a small group), because in one-on-on I feel a lot more exposed/vulnerable while in a group discussion, I have the luxury of knowing that I don't *have* to participate if I don't want to. 

_*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
*_
Usually know where I'm jumping before leaping, but sometimes, when I'm really lazy to research and search for info I just jump in.  Words speak more than actions to me. 
*Ne/Ti*

_*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*_

Say no.  

_*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*_

I tend to get really glum and quiet, moody, lash out at random people, have random angry outbursts, and tend to procrastinate a lot. 

_*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*_

Arrogance. Narrow-mindedness. 


_*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*_

Most of the time, I like to analyze people ... and talk about a lot of random things, usually philosophy or psychology. Or, once in a while I like to just be a girl, and talk about dresses, boys, etc. (x

_*18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life*_

My work.  


_*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*_

It varies .... a LOT.
Some people think of me as a very fun, sociable, people-person, person. 
While another group of people think I'm quiet, reserved, boring, simple, and a person of few words.

Some people think I'm intelligent and sensible,
while some people think I have my head in the clouds, and that I'm dumb/gullible.

But it's pretty universal between all my friends that I'm a really weird, independent, and nice person. 


*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*

Searching really random things on Google, reading, watching TV, going for a solitary walk, etc. 

I don't have a very rich social life as you can see. (x 

*TBH you sound very similar to me and the way I think. ENTP might be a possibility for you. 
Another possible one is INTP

INTP









ENTP









Another possiblity = ISFJ









Anything is possible though, so keep looking.*


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

Wooooah, me an ENTP? No way! :O 
They're so spontaneous and full of ideas ... I'm nothing like them :O 

Sorry... that's just... really shocking :O

And I know a friend of mine who's an INTP, I act nothing like him. We're in two totally different worlds. 

Wow. I just can't believe that people would think of me as an ENTP xD
But thanks for you input though. It was really insightful.


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

heythereilikeyourhair said:


> Wooooah, me an ENTP? No way! :O
> They're so spontaneous and full of ideas ... I'm nothing like them :O
> 
> Sorry... that's just... really shocking :O
> ...


lol slow down. 
ENTP is a possibility. Only you can decide what you are, but I will continue to help you. 

*Select answers to the questions below...

Question #1 *Choose one (only one!!)
a. I for sure use* much* more iNtuition than Sensing.
b. I for sure use *much *more Sensing than iNtuition.
c. I for sure use *much *more Thinking than Feeling.
d. I for sure use *much *more Feeling than Thinking.

*Question #2 *Choose one (only one!!)
a. I relate to iNtuition and Sensing almost equally.
b. I relate to Thinking and Feeling almost equally.


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

Question 1 : a
Question 2: b 

im really not sure for both of these answers though ... 
& thanks for your help


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

Hmmm okay. Here are some more things to help you find out what you are. 

Look at these two pages and decide which you agree with more...
Introverted Thinking - (Ti)
Extraverted Thinking (Te)

Once you've decided, I can help you narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

Ti definitely.


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

If you have a lot more intuiting than sensing, and you think feeling and thinking are closer to equal, and you relate more to Ti, that could only make you an INFJ or an ENTP by function order. I think you are an INFJ. Problem solved?


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

wow, that was straight to the point. Well, that makes sense, can't believe I didn't realize that sooner. o.o
thanks.


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

There you have it. lol

I have one more thing for you to look at...Consider these very carefully. It's likely you relate to them both quite a bit. 
Extraverted iNtuiting (Ne)
Introverted iNtuiting - (Ni)


----------



## heythereilikeyourhair (Aug 10, 2011)

I honestly cant tell. 
:S Every time I take an MBTI quiz, the E/I, N/S, F/T, P/J vary by 1 - 5% max. :/ 
Does that mean I have no personality?
Because if you score on the high end range of a category (e.g. feeling or thinking), the more personality you portray, but if you vary very minimally in all categories,
then you portray that much less personality in that category... but if someone doesn't vary that much in any of these categories, then that person would show less traits and characteristics .. catch my drift? :O

I'm probably wrong, but it's just a thought.


----------



## KokuroNya (Mar 19, 2012)

heythereilikeyourhair said:


> I honestly cant tell.
> :S Every time I take an MBTI quiz, the E/I, N/S, F/T, P/J vary by 1 - 5% max. :/
> Does that mean I have no personality?
> Because if you score on the high end range of a category (e.g. feeling or thinking), the more personality you portray, but if you vary very minimally in all categories,
> ...


I totally understand what you mean, but no one is vague. We are all quite complex and quite different. Our differences are what makes it so difficult to generalize and box people into groups based on somthing so broad as personality. That's why it's often so difficult to decide which of the 16 types you fit into. 

The fact that you can't tell whether you're Ne or Ni actually makes a lot of sense. Whether you're INFJ or ENTP, you will have a lot of both. I find it hard to decide myself whether I'm Ne or Ni too. So you're certainly not alone in that. 

Forgive me but here's just one more question I want to ask before I let you go. Tell me which of these two you don't agree with much (or even don't agree with at all)
Introverted Sensing (Si)
Extraverted Sensing


----------

